# First time bottling



## djamwolfe (Oct 27, 2006)

Im getting ready to bottle my first batch of wine (an rj spagnols breezin kit) and I have about 10 beringer white zin bottles and plan on buying the rest.
My question is - are all corks the same size? and what kind are better, synthetic or real?  
Thanks, Devon


----------



## Caplan (Oct 27, 2006)

Wine corks in the UK for bottling are straight wine corks, not tapered - (i.e. you need to insert them with a corker of some description). How do plan to cork them? Some of the bottles that beringer use have a glass 'lip' around the top. Do yours?


----------



## djamwolfe (Oct 27, 2006)

well I just got back from my LHBS and I ended up renting his Italian floor corker and going with synthetic corks. I got the sythetics due to not having to leave the bottles on their side. 
The Beringer bottles I have dont have that thick lip at the top but ive seen them.


----------



## conboss (Oct 28, 2006)

I just bought an Italian floor corker for the same reason. I got one at my local brew shop for $90.00. If you have friends or relatives that drink wine ask them to save the bottles. It is a big cost saver.

Greg


----------



## Caplan (Oct 28, 2006)

djamwolfe said:


> well I just got back from my LHBS and I ended up renting his Italian floor corker and going with synthetic corks. I got the sythetics due to not having to leave the bottles on their side.
> The Beringer bottles I have dont have that thick lip at the top but ive seen them.


Synthetic 'rubberized' corks are the way forward - I've always been a fan of them in commercial wines. I'm still looking for a cheap source near to where I live. 
I mentioned the thick lip on their bottles as it may (or may not) cause problems with your corker - If you don't collect them for re-use then no need to worry


----------



## djamwolfe (Oct 29, 2006)

They were not too bad price wise (I think) around $7 for a bag of 30. the regular cheapy cork ones were $4.50 for the same amount. worth the couple bucks to not have to build a wine rack to store them on their sides


----------



## Luc (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Move over to Mainland Europe !!!!
I bought batches of 100 corks in France in plain Supermarkets for about 9 Euro's, that equals about 9$.
Wineshops over here in Holland charge approximately 11 Euro (11$) pro 100, I have to check because I bought about 800 this summer.

Luc


----------



## dizzyswimmer (Nov 5, 2006)

I paid $30.US for 200 corks.


----------

